# My reps



## nuttybabez

0.1.0 Normal leo POPPY 
0.1.0 Tremper Albino leo RUBY 
0.1.0 RAPTOR leo TITANIA
0.1.0 Mack Snow leo DELILAH 
0.1.0 Hypo Enigma leo SUGAR

1.0.0 Jungle Mack Snow leo SPYRO
1.0.0 Reverse Stripe Mack Snow Tremper Albino leo LAZARUS
1.0.0 RAPTOR leo LYSANDER


0.1.0 Anery Motley het Snow Corn Snake SASHA
0.1.0 Normal Stripe het Lavender and Hypo. Poss het Anery and Amel Corn Snake TIKKA

0.1.0 Orange Super Dalmatian Crested Gecko TOOTSIE
0.1.0 Red Dalmatian Crested Gecko ASTRO
0.1.0 Red BiColour Crested Gecko SATURN
1.0.0 Red Tiger Super Dalmatian Crested Gecko JUPITER
1.0.0 Yellow Tiger Super Dalmatian Crested Gecko STAR
0.0.2 Red Brindle Crested Geckos MARS & COMET

0.1.0 White and Black Striped Gargoyle Gecko DESTINY
1.0.0 White, Red and Black Striped Gargoyle Gecko SERENDIPITY


----------



## xXx-FA55-xXx

Wow how do you store so many


----------



## nuttybabez

They are mostly in viv stacks with some in RUB's. Takes up half the living room lol.


----------

